# Solved: Complete Windows Server 2003 Restore



## ricktheitguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Suppose that you have a Windows Server 2003 setup as a Domain Controller along with users/computers and SQL 2005/2008 installed.

You are using the built-in Windows backup to do data backups each evening at 9:00pm.

One day the hard drive crashes, or the computer is struck by lightening. Bottom line, the system is down!

You want to get this system back up as quickly as possible. 

I'm thinking the best solution is to have an IMAGE BACKUP locked away somewhere that can be used to restore the system completely without having to re-install software or settings manually, and then update the data from the data backups we do each night.

Is this the best way to go?

If so, there are lots of IMAGE backup software out there from $200 to $1000. Symantec's Server Backup is the top end price and EaseUS Todo Server Backup is the $200 price area.

Does anyone have experience or knowledge on THE BEST WAY for making sure we can get back online quickly as possible?

TIA
Rick


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

I can only offer a few proactive solutions. Here are a few suggestions:

1.) Backup regularly and ensure those backups are kept offsite in at least two different, *safe* locations. Of course you pretty much know this one already.

2.) Use a data center to help ensure business continuity...the easiest way to get back online as quickly as possible when needed with minimal downtime. Also takes the worry out of your hands, and the technical headache.

3.) You can also get comfortable with the system restore feature in Windows Server 2003...it's effective *when* it works.


----------



## ricktheitguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

Using the built-in Windows Backup in Windows Server would require a complete reinstall of the OS if the hardware failed before I can even attempt a RESTORE using those backups.

I'm thinking more in line with backing up the COMPLETE SYSTEM so that restoring it would something in line with restoring the backup IMAGE. This way, hopefully, I would not need to reinstall the software and possibly have to deal with a bunch of settings that may not have taken.

I would think that there would be a good CLONE scenario where you can use the CLONE following the hardware fix to bring the machine back up to its CLONED state.

I'm I looking at this the wrong way?


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

I have used the built in windows backup to restore servers many times. It works pretty well. It will not back up a running SQL server. You would need to shut it off the SQL services.

If you go with a non name brand backup solution make sure you keep whatever media you have safe and duplicated along with backups. I have customers backup with odd backup programs and then not be able to find them when they need to restore amounting to a useless backup.


----------



## ricktheitguy (Mar 18, 2013)

pctechguru,

Thanks for your comments.

I was not aware that backing up Windows Server 2003 would not include the SQL server.

It will back up the SQL databases though, right?

Our current setup is that NTBackup does a complete system backup each night at 8:00pm when all are out of the office. It is important that this backup includes the SQL databases.

So am I left with my only option being that if (when) the server goes down for hard drive replacement or some other hardware failure, to have to re-install the Windows Server 2003 *AND* SQL Server 2008 "before" running NTBackup Restore in order to get everything back up again?


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

It will backup the files and may or may not restore. You are really taking a risk not having some other backup strategy. The full version of SQL has a an option inside it that will automatically backup the database. Then you can backup that file and restore if you had to. SQL Express has a backup feature but it is hard to schedule.

I could be wrong on this point, but I have spoken to tech support for many different software vendors who use SQL and have never heard of a flat file backup working for it unless you shut the services off and it has always been recommended to use the backup inside the SQL server.. 

When I have restored from a backup for server 2003 i do the basic install just to get it on the computer up then before even loading drivers I start the restore and it will put the server back to the way it was before with no additional installations.


----------



## ricktheitguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks pctechguru,

1. So do a backup of SQL Server from within SQL Server (we are using SQL Server 2008 R2) and also do a backup of Windows Server 2003 as separate backups.

2. When restoring, reinstall Windows Server 2003, don't bother installing drivers, perform a RESTORE on Windows Server 2003, then install SQL Server 2008 R2, then do a RESTORE from within SQL Server 2008 R2.

Am I understanding this procedure correctly?


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

ricktheitguy said:


> Thanks pctechguru,
> 
> 1. So do a backup of SQL Server from within SQL Server (we are using SQL Server 2008 R2) and also do a backup of Windows Server 2003 as separate backups.


Yes. The full server backup with system state will backup the SQL backup file which can then be restored.



ricktheitguy said:


> 2. When restoring, reinstall Windows Server 2003, don't bother installing drivers, perform a RESTORE on Windows Server 2003, *then install SQL Server 2008 R2,* then do a RESTORE from within SQL Server 2008 R2.
> 
> Am I understanding this procedure correctly?


You *should* not have to do this as it would already be installed along with any other software installed. The backup procedure should get the server back to where it was before. Things do not always work out perfectly but SQL should already be installed. The database may not mount and you would most likely have to restore that from the SQL backup file.

I have actually used the Windows backup utility to migrate servers to new hardware and had them boot up and all clients connent with no problems.


----------



## ricktheitguy (Mar 18, 2013)

The reply seems to be different than what I had thought was stated prior.

Are you saying that doing a full (Win Svr 2003) SERVER backup (incl. System State) WILL also include the SQL Server AND SQL db's and that it will be able to restore that as well?

And that I should do a backup from SQL Server as a "just in case" scenario, in the event there is a hickup in the restoration of SQL?

I read somewhere that the SQL Server needs to have its services stopped before doing a full backup of the WinSvr2003. Since I'm doing automated (evening) backups, not sure how to pull that off.


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

When backing up a server that has SQL. I will backup the SQL file and then backup the full server including the system state and the SQL backup file.

To restore you simply have to install the OS to the point that you can load the backup. Then do a full system restore. Then restore the SQL backup file. There should be no need to reinstall SQL or any other programs.

You can do a "flat file" backup of the SQL server by running a batch file with lines such as

net stop SQL server

or something like that depending on what services have to be stopped. Then you make another one like 

net start SQL server 

but it is usually better to backup from within the SQL server.


----------



## ricktheitguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

